# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सौंदर्य >  त्*वचा का ढीलापन कैसे दूर करें

## xman

ढलती उम्र आपकी पेशानी पर शिकन की लकीरों को कुछ और गाढ़ा कर देती है। गुजरता वक्त आपके चेहरे पर अपने निशान छोड़ता चला जाता है। इस उम्र में आपके शरीर में कई तरह के बदलाव आते हैं। खासतौर पर आपकी त्वचा का कसाव कम पड़ जाता है और वह ढीली पड़ जाती है। अंग्रेजी में इसे सेगिंग कहा जाता है। अपनी त्वचा की उस हालत को देखकर बेशक आप अपने उन जवां दिनों को याद करने लगती हैं।

----------


## xman

‘सेगी‘ त्वचा दरअसल, इस बात का इशारा है कि हमारी त्वचा की मांसपेशियां एक धीमी मौत की ओर बढ़ रही हैं। हालांकि, उम्र की इस रफ्तार को थामने और धीमा करने के कई उपाय आपने सुने होंगे, लेकिन जरूरत सही उपाय और तरीके आजमाने की है। और उसके लिए जरूरी है कि आप उन सही तरीकों को जानें, तो आइये हमारे साथ, और जानिये कि कैसे आप घड़ी को कुछ उल्टा घुमाकर पा सकती हैं शानदार त्वचा एक बार फिर

----------


## xman

जल्दी-जल्दी वजन न घटायें 


माना कि आप ओवरवेट हैं, लेकिन और आप वजन कम करने की जरूरत भी है। लेकिन, इसका एक तरीका होता है। जब आप बहुत ही कम वक्त में अपना वजन कम कर लेती हैं, तो आपकी त्वचा को मांसपेशियों में प्राकृतिक रूप से मौजूद लोच की क्षति के साथ तालमेल बैठाने का वक्त ही नहीं मिलता। बेशक, आप बहुत जल्द स्लिम होना चाहती हो, लेकिन ऐसा करके आप अपना फायदा कम और शायद नुकसान ज्यादा कर रही हैं। सप्ताह भर में एक से दो किलो वजन कम करना ही सही रहता है। और आपको इसे ही अपना लक्ष्*य बनाकर चलना चाहिये। अगर आप ऐसा कर पाने में कामयाब रहती हैं, तो आप एक साथ, वजन कम करना और मांसपेशियों का निर्माण दोनों कर पायेंगी।

----------


## xman

विटामिन से भरपूर आहार लें 


अपना लक्ष्*य हासिल करने के लिए जरूरी है कि आप सही आहार लें। अपने आहार में आपको ऐसे खाद्य पदार्थों को शामिल करे जिनमें विटामिन भरपूर मात्रा में हो। ढेर सारे ताजा फल, सब्जियां, नट्स, साबुत अनाज और एनिमल प्रोटीन और वनस्पति तेल का उपयोग करें। ये सब उत्पाद विटामिन सी, ई, ए, बी कॉम्प्लेक्स और विटामिन ‘के’ से भरपूर होते हैं। इनमें तीन जरूरी खनिज लवण (मिनरल) तांबा, सेलेनियम और जिंक भी होता है। इसके साथ ही इनमें महत्वपूर्ण फैटी एसिड भी होता है, जो त्वचा को युवा बनाये रखने में मदद करता है। इन सब खाद्य पदार्थों के अलावा ब्रोकोली, फूलगोभी, पालक, लहसुन, पत्तेदार साग, जैतून, वनस्पति तेल, अलसी, सूरजमुखी का तेल, सार्डिन, सामन मछली, दुबला मांस और अंडे आदि का सेवन भी आपके लिए फायदेमंद होगा।

----------


## xman

कसरत करें और फिट रहें 


कसरत आपके तन-बदन को तंदुरुस्त रखती है। इसमे आपकी मांसपेशियों को ताकत के साथ कसाव भी मिलता है। अगर आप हल्का भार उठाकर कसरत करते हैं, तो इससे मांसपेशियों का निर्माण तो होता ही है, साथ ही आपका काफी अतिरिक्त कैलोरी भी खर्च करते हैं। एक बात का खयाल रखें कि तेजी से ज्यादा वजन कम करने के चक्कर में भारी वजन उठाकर कसरत न करने लग जाएं। साथ ही स्टेशनरी बाइकिंग, ट्रेडमिल पर दौड़ना और जॉगिंग ऐसी एंड्यूरेंस एक्सरसाइज न करें। इससे आपके चेहरे की त्वचा पर झुर्रियां तेजी से पड़ती हैं।

----------


## xman

पूरे शरीर की कसरत करें 
जब भी स्ट्रेंथ ट्रेनिंग करें, तो पूरे शरीर की कसरत करें। अगर आप ऐसा नहीं करते हैं, तो आप शरीर के जरूरी हिस्सों की मांसपेशियों को ताकत नहीं मिलेगी। इससे वहां की त्वचा पर झुर्रियां और सेगिंग हो सकती है।

----------


## xman

ताजा फल और सब्जियां खायें 
सब्जियां और फल हम सबको खाने चाहिये। लेकिन वे लोग जो उम्र के इस पड़ाव पर खड़े हों, उन्हें आम लोगों से दोगुनी मात्रा में इन चीजों का सेवन करना चाहिये। अगर आप इन सब चीजों का सेवन नहीं करेंगे तो आपकी त्वचा ढीली पड़ सकती है।

----------


## xman

याद रखें कि आपकी तमाम कोशिशों के बावजूद वक्*त के कुछ निशां जरूर नजर आयेंगे। यह कुदरती है। इस पर बहुत अधिक चिंतित होने की जरूरत नहीं। आपकी कोशिश यह होनी चाहिये कि उम्र के असर को कैसे कमतर रखा जाए।

----------


## xman

खूब पानी पिएं 
आपकी त्*वचा को पोषण के लिए पानी की बहुत जरूरत होती है। इंस्*टीट्यूट ऑफ मेडिसन के मुताबिक, महिलाओं को रोजाना लगभग 2.7 लीटर और पुरुषों को लगभग 3.7 लीटर पानी पीना चाहिए। इससे आपकी सेहत को ठीक रहेगी ही साथ ही आपकी त्*वचा को पर्याप्*त मात्रा में पोषण भी मिलेगा। और आपकी त्*वचा में कसाव बने रहने में मदद मिलेगी।

----------


## xman

सूर्य की किरणों से बचायें 
लंबे समय तक सूर्य की किरणों के सीधे संपर्क में रहना आपकी त्*वचा के लिए सही नहीं है। काफी लंबे समय तक सूर्य की किरणों के सीधे संपर्क में रहने से आपकी त्*वचा जरूरी नमी खो देती है और फिर उसमें कसाव कम हो जाता है। इससे त्*वचा के ढीले होने की आशंका भी बढ़ जाती है। इसके साथ ही सूर्य की पराबैंगनी किरणों में अधिक वक्*त बिताना त्*वचा के कैंसर की वजह भी बन सकता है। इससे बचने का तरीका यह है कि आप सूर्य की तेज किरणों से बचकर रहें या फिर धूप में बाहर निकलने से पहले अच्*छी क्*वालिटी का सनस्*क्रीन लगाएं।

----------


## xman

मृत त्*वचा को हटाना 


समय के साथ त्*वचा की कोशिकायें मर जाती हैं। ये डेड स्किन सेल्*स आपकी त्*वचा की रंगत को कम करने का काम करती हैं। इससे त्*वचा में रक्*त-संचार सुचारू रूप से नहीं हो पाता। त्*वचा की मृत कोशिकाओं को हटाकर आप अपनी रंगत निखार सकते हैं। इसके लिए आपको खास मेहनत करने की भी जरूरत नहीं। बस एक बॉडी ब्रश लीजिए और शॉवर करते समय अपनी त्*वचा पर उस ब्रश को गोल-गोल रगड़ि*ये।

----------

